# Adventures in film



## j-dogg (Jul 22, 2010)

Recent 35mm film work, just came back from Flair today.

Shot with a Nikkormat FTN

Film was FujiFilm Superia Reala (thank you Southern Photo for running out of this stuff on pay day, really appreciate it)












testing my 20-dollar Rokinon 28mm f2.8 pawnshop score.......I like the results so far.


----------



## Nikki25 (Oct 14, 2010)

These came out really well, i love the 2nd one with a passion!


----------



## edouble (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like your $20 lens is decent!


----------



## EddieDerbyshire (Nov 20, 2010)

The second one is amazing!


----------

